# I need SUGGESTIONS for Crunchy facial fur!!!



## Circe's Mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

As many of you know Circe tears but has ben vet checked and cleared, She has the stains but not a biggie, they never get worse and I feel bad always messing with her face. I bbought the Pet Spa facial stuff that works for a day or so but then Circe is crunchy again. It makes me concerned with the eyes because the hair is rough. Must I wash her entire face daily to kep it away? Do any of you have this problem or am I unusual? If someone has a great product please share


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> As many of you know Circe tears but has ben vet checked and cleared, She has the stains but not a biggie, they never get worse and I feel bad always messing with her face. I bbought the Pet Spa facial stuff that works for a day or so but then Circe is crunchy again. It makes me concerned with the eyes because the hair is rough. Must I wash her entire face daily to kep it away? Do any of you have this problem or am I unusual? If someone has a great product please share
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are the crunchy facial hairs from tearing or from something you are 
using for the tears? Not quite sure I'm getting what you are saying.
If it's crunchy can you just comb through it or maybe use a small kids
toothbrush? I think that would help a lot. It's probably best for you to
wash her face daily so that she doesn't have bacteria all over her face
from her tears.


----------



## Circe's Mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=249402
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, the crunchy is from the dried tears, not from products. You think a tooth bruch would do?


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=249403
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes I use a childs (soft) toothbrush for brushing the facial area sometimes. I also
use a mans mustache comb. Both things work really well. You might want to dampen 
the hair a little so's not to hurt her before you brush or comb though.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Lucy also has issues with crunchy facial fur. I like that description!! However, I don't think I can blame her tear staining on it. It's her um... snot. Yes, that's right, I said snot. I think she's allergic to dust and the silly thing insists on retreating under my bed on occassion. 

I use a face comb and spray it with leave in conditioner than work it through. Here is an example of a dog after she's had a runny/watery nose. She's not sick, I swear! It's just between her EoE (eyebrows of evil) and the fur on the bridge of her nose that is growing back, it just can get ugly in a darn hurry.

[attachment=12182:attachment]


Anyone remember that hair gell part in There's Something About Mary? (that was the name of it, right?) I think the snot has that affect on the hair on her muzzle that is growing in. She often appears to be missing eyeballs.

So when are we going to get some current pics of Circe? I would love to see how she looks now!!


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

mac has crunchy thingies too!!!
and I wash with a facial scrub... but he is tearing a lot... really a lot... I notice that if he stops tearing for a little and that dries... it gets crunchy... 

I didn't understand... does circe still tear???


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Sophie has "crunch face" too. What type of leave in conditioner do you use, Stacy? I think I'll try that - spraying it on the comb first is a great idea. I try to wash Sophie's face every morning, but she is so uncooperative we wind up almost wrestling and nothing gets clean.









We love "There's Something about Mary" That bathroom scene before the prom is hilarious. We've watched it probably a hundred times.

Linda & Sophie



> I use a face comb and spray it with leave in conditioner than work it through.
> Anyone remember that hair gell part in There's Something About Mary? (that was the name of it, right?)[/B]


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> Lucy also has issues with crunchy facial fur. I like that description!! However, I don't think I can blame her tear staining on it. It's her um... snot. Yes, that's right, I said snot. I think she's allergic to dust and the silly thing insists on retreating under my bed on occassion.
> 
> I use a face comb and spray it with leave in conditioner than work it through. Here is an example of a dog after she's had a runny/watery nose. She's not sick, I swear! It's just between her EoE (eyebrows of evil) and the fur on the bridge of her nose that is growing back, it just can get ugly in a darn hurry.
> 
> ...


Stacy, what is snot??? Cause i remember that part in that film, how on earth is Lucy getting that from under your bed????


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=249418
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















That wasn't meant to be snot in the movie Elaine!... It was hair gell.. Oh lord that's gross.


but friggin funny










































Andrea~


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=249455
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well what is snot????

In that movie was it not something else that he put on his hair (not hair gel)??? How shall i say this....but was it not something that makes babies?????


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=249463
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















That wasn't meant to be snot in the movie Elaine!... It was hair gell.. Oh lord that's gross.


but friggin funny










































Andrea~
[/B][/QUOTE]

Well what is snot????

In that movie was it not something else that he put on his hair (not hair gel)??? How shall i say this....but was it not something that makes babies?????


[/B][/QUOTE] 




























.. Yes Elaine it was the baby making thing... Snot is the green stuff that comes out of your nose!







.....Andrea~


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=249465
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well what is snot????

In that movie was it not something else that he put on his hair (not hair gel)??? How shall i say this....but was it not something that makes babies?????


[/B][/QUOTE] 




























.. Yes Elaine it was the baby making thing... Snot is the green stuff that comes out of your nose!







.....Andrea~
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh right, i just thought maybe you guys called that stuff snot & i was wondering how in the H*LL did Lucy get a hold of that stuff









OK, i've had my crazy moment today







it's over to you now Andrea











Now to answer your question Liz, i dont have a clue how to stop the crusty hair but i too would like to know!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=249463
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















That wasn't meant to be snot in the movie Elaine!... It was hair gell.. Oh lord that's gross.


but friggin funny










































Andrea~
[/B][/QUOTE]

Well what is snot????

In that movie was it not something else that he put on his hair (not hair gel)??? How shall i say this....but was it not something that makes babies?????
[/B][/QUOTE]


I believe it was baby making potion Elaine.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=249465
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well what is snot????

In that movie was it not something else that he put on his hair (not hair gel)??? How shall i say this....but was it not something that makes babies?????
[/B][/QUOTE]


I believe it was baby making potion Elaine.






















[/B][/QUOTE]


Good one Brenda





















O gad i'm laughing so hard now


----------



## Circe's Mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

> mac has crunchy thingies too!!!
> and I wash with a facial scrub... but he is tearing a lot... really a lot... I notice that if he stops tearing for a little and that dries... it gets crunchy...
> 
> I didn't understand... does circe still tear???[/B]


Ditto, she tears, it dries and gets crunchy. It is very frustrating. I use the facial scrub and it has been the only thing that has work up to this point.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=249560
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















That wasn't meant to be snot in the movie Elaine!... It was hair gell.. Oh lord that's gross.


but friggin funny










































Andrea~
[/B][/QUOTE]

Well what is snot????

In that movie was it not something else that he put on his hair (not hair gel)??? How shall i say this....but was it not something that makes babies?????
[/B][/QUOTE]


I believe it was baby making potion Elaine.






















[/B][/QUOTE]


Good one Brenda





















O gad i'm laughing so hard now








[/B][/QUOTE]


People PLEASE!! 

Off-topic much? Because.... EWWWWW!

Sheesh.









Bunch of pervs, the lot of you. Obviously, the *ahem* nasal discharge acts like a gel and spikes up the hair on the bridge of Lucy nose. Now please retrieve your minds from the gutter or from under the bed, or where ever they are insisting on hanging out and get back with the topic! 

Crunchy facial fur, people, crunchy facial fur. 

[attachment=12215:attachment]

Lucy's crunchy facial fur is an almost hourly battle. She just sneezed and well, you see where I'm going here? I usually spray a face comb with either Pure Paws conditioning spray, Ice on Ice, Pantene or basically.... whatever I have within reach and try to brush it so it's softer and not... crunchy.

I'ven tried not using any sprays on her to see if it's the actual sprays she's allergic too but she still sneezes.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=249574
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well what is snot????

In that movie was it not something else that he put on his hair (not hair gel)??? How shall i say this....but was it not something that makes babies?????
[/B][/QUOTE]


I believe it was baby making potion Elaine.






















[/B][/QUOTE]


Good one Brenda





















O gad i'm laughing so hard now








[/B][/QUOTE]


People PLEASE!! 

Off-topic much? Because.... EWWWWW!

Sheesh.









Bunch of pervs, the lot of you. Obviously, the *ahem* nasal discharge acts like a gel and spikes up the hair on the bridge of Lucy nose. Now please retrieve your minds from the gutter or from under the bed, or where ever they are insisting on hanging out and get back with the topic! 

Crunchy facial fur, people, crunchy facial fur. 

[attachment=12215:attachment]

Lucy's crunchy facial fur is an almost hourly battle. She just sneezed and well, you see where I'm going here? I usually spray a face comb with either Pure Paws conditioning spray, Ice on Ice, Pantene or basically.... whatever I have within reach and try to brush it so it's softer and not... crunchy.

I'ven tried not using any sprays on her to see if it's the actual sprays she's allergic too but she still sneezes.
[/B][/QUOTE]


OMG Stacy, how on earth did you get that pic



































Gad i'll never look at hair gel the same way again


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh the beauty of being able to screencap... now shush. You're going to get me into trouble.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=249465
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well what is snot????

In that movie was it not something else that he put on his hair (not hair gel)??? How shall i say this....but was it not something that makes babies?????


[/B][/QUOTE] 




























.. Yes Elaine it was the baby making thing... Snot is the green stuff that comes out of your nose!







.....Andrea~ [/B][/QUOTE]

Andrea, it's MUCUS for goodness sake... Elaine I wish I lived someplace that didn't know are use that word. The hair "gel" was semen, back to Health and Biology 101 for you all. MARCH NOW!









Melanie


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

LOL this thread is outta control! LOL 

Crunchy facial fur is just like when you wash your hair and let it dry
natually. You touch it and it feels cruncy. The key is to use a good
conditioner on the face hair (not fur lol) everytime you wash the face
and be sure to wash the face daily. This is just good hygiene for
doggies with long facial hair.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> LOL this thread is outta control! LOL
> 
> Crunchy facial fur is just like when you wash your hair and let it dry
> natually. You touch it and it feels cruncy. The key is to use a good
> ...


 Thank you Brit.

So just washing with soap and water is out eh?

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Mel, if you use a conditioner it makes it easier to brush or comb thru the moustache
after it dries. Unnerstan? lol It's just the way I do it and it works for mine.
I'm sure it's not semen or anything under the bed LOLOL


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Mel, if you use a conditioner it makes it easier to brush or comb thru the moustache
> after it dries. Unnerstan? lol It's just the way I do it and it works for mine.
> I'm sure it's not semen or anything under the bed LOLOL
> 
> ...


 Gotcha!

Currently Bella Mia is the only crunchy face around here. Hmmm wonder where she's been.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Mel,
I know you hate that word *SNOT*,







... But thats what it friggin is, not MUCUS,just plain old snot...








































LMFAO>>>>

Andrea~


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

NO comment.

Melanie


----------



## Circe's Mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

Its not snot, its not seman, its not even gel .....just plain ol plain ol "CRUNCHY" is what it is














No one has a clue how to help it? I use conditioner or the facial hair every single time, I also spray the leave-in conditioner on it. It is good until the next day. I wash the face again, which she hates unless she is taking a bath. It dries and is crunchy probably w/in 6 hours. It would be nice not to have to completely soak her face everyday, washing under the eyes only would be nice. Oh please,, someone come forward with something to get the crunchies under control














I used a toothbrush with leave-in conditioner, it saved me from having to wash it that day but it too is one more step to take. I didn't eliminate anything. My thoughts were a great conditioner would work until her next bath. I am a clean freak she gets one every few days, never had dry skin, but I wanted something to hold her over until her next bath. ANYONE???


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> Its not snot, its not seman, its not even gel .....just plain ol plain ol "CRUNCHY" is what it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I say...if you don't want to stress her out with puttng her face under the water daily to clean it then maybe
try a dripping wet washcloth and rinse through the hair around the face. Sop it up with a dry towel and
comb or brush through it. If whatever it is that's causing the crunchy hair gets washed out it should get 
softer after rinsing.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I don't know if this will help, but I wash my dog's face (almost) everyday with Fresh Eyes on cotton balls followed with a good shot of leave in Infusium 23. She never has a "crunchy" face. It certainly couldn't hurt to try...


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> I don't know if this will help, but I wash my dog's face (almost) everyday with Fresh Eyes on cotton balls followed with a good shot of leave in Infusium 23. She never has a "crunchy" face. It certainly couldn't hurt to try...[/B]



After all these years I still have a bottle of Infusium 23 in the shower, haven't used it
in ages, but it's there. Must be a security thing.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=250966
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I do TOO! Mine is under my bathroom sink though behind some other non used lately items.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

i don't think there is a way to stop the "crunchiness" to stop b/c it is a result of the tearing just drying. so unless you can stop the tearing...i always dip a paper towel in soapy water every morn and wipe under her eyes. i dry with paper towel too. then i comb thru. wa-la! non- crunchy hair for a few hours. it also help to blot the tearing on the face so it doesn't dry and get crunch- but that is obvious! this thread got out of control







, love that everyone has a great sense of humor, helps lighten up the day...


----------



## Circe's Mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

> i don't think there is a way to stop the "crunchiness" to stop b/c it is a result of the tearing just drying. so unless you can stop the tearing...i always dip a paper towel in soapy water every morn and wipe under her eyes. i dry with paper towel too. then i comb thru. wa-la! non- crunchy hair for a few hours. it also help to blot the tearing on the face so it doesn't dry and get crunch- but that is obvious! this thread got out of control
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THe sense of humor is great, I agree! I do wash Circe's face with the pet Spa Facial it works great I guess I was just hoping for an answer. Nope can't stop the tearing unfortunately, if I could I would. Well I will just keep on doing what I am doing then. Thank you answering the thread, greatly appreciated!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Ok, this thread did get out of control but it was funny. And sorry Mel, didnt' know you didn't like the word SNOT because that's what I have going on at my house. It's never a good thing when Lucy sneezes. Well, it's never a good thing if she sneezes and you're within range, at least.

And Liz, do you have any of that Biogroom stain coverup stuff? When I actually remember to use it, I find that it coats the hair and sometimes acts as a barrier for The Crunch of Doom. otherwise, we're all with the crunch having on a daily basis here.


----------

